# Magic @ BobKIttens 7PM Monday March 12



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=ysptblthbody2><TD class=yspdetailttl colSpan=3 height=18>Monday, Mar 12, 2007​</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3 height=7>​</TD></TR><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=370 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=ysptblbdr2><TABLE class=ysptblclbg3 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=ysptblbdr2><TD colSpan=6 height=1></TD></TR><TR align=middle bgColor=#dedec6><TD class=ysptblbdr2 rowSpan=5><SPACER width="1" height="1" type="block"></TD><TD width=10 height=18></TD><TD width=270></TD><TD class=yspwhitebg rowSpan=5><SPACER width="1" height="1" type="block"></TD><TD class=yspscores width=100></TD><TD class=ysptblbdr2 rowSpan=5><SPACER width="1" height="1" type="block"></TD></TR><TR class=yspwhitebg><TD colSpan=4 height=1></TD></TR><TR class=ysptblclbg5 align=middle><TD width=10 height=23></TD><TD class=yspscores align=left>*Orlando* 29-35 (Road: 10-22) </TD><TD class=ysptblclbg6 align=right>7:00pm ET </TD></TR><TR class=yspwhitebg><TD colSpan=3></TD><TD class=ysptblclbg6></TD></TR><TR class=ysptblclbg5 align=middle><TD width=10 height=23></TD><TD class=yspscores align=left>*Charlotte* 22-41 (Home: 13-17) </TD><TD class=ysptblclbg6 align=right> NEWS14 </TD></TR><TR class=ysptblbdr2><TD colSpan=6 height=1></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2 height=3></TD></TR><TR><TD class=yspscores colSpan=2>

</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2 height=3></TD></TR><TR vAlign=bottom><TD class=yspscores>Box Score </TD><TD class=yspcptnnames align=right></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> 

Eh,get a better team and maybe I'll be motivated to make a better gamethread.Be interesting to see what this team looks like against Dwight Howard without Okafor.The two have had some titanic duels in the past and it's hard to see how we defend the big guy.

Perhaps it's better to hope that the Magic's backcourt players never bother to give Howard the ball.That's pretty likely.If you took Brevin Knight and put him on the Magic I think the Magic would be a contender and Howard would be ten times better on offense.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks for getting this one up forgot about the game tonight.

Ryan Hollins out tonight with the flu and I havn't even cheked about May. So we might see a lot of the competitive Voskuhl-Brezec lineup


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

May's getting the start tonight. Don't like that matchup with Howard unless his knee is actually healed


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nevermind we start off with Brezec on Howard. May's doing a good job on Darko. He's 0-4

9-5 Bobcats


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Primozzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I hate to think how quick Primoz could foul at if they go to Howard.He's been getting into incredible foul trouble lately.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

AND 1!!!

Nice finish

17-10 Bobcats


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Beautiful pass ahead and finish by Gerald...We look pretty good.May has looked pretty mobile too.

I'm trying not to say anything cynical


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow I knew their guards were playing bad basketball,but they don't seem to getting into any sort of offense at all.

Try this coach...give the ball to Howard,we've never been able to guard him and there's no reason to think we can tonight.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Howard seems really passive as well but this is just silly to think that they won't even feed one of the best big men in the league. No wonder they are sliding down the standings like crazy


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Last year he came to Charlotte in the worst of their frontline injury woes and looked like Wilt Chamberlain...Just completely unstoppable

Adam thanks you for the deuce,Dwight...And he picks up a loose ball foul on the other end.

Now the Magic are getting it together a little.Geralds drives and gets fouled


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

End of the first 34-27


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Brezec is staying out of foul trouble and we are getting great ball movement

42-32 Bobcats 7 min left

BK's heading to the locker room. This season can't get much worse for him


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Great feed by DA. We're playing really well tonight

46-36 Bobcats 5 min left in the 2nd


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

May's actually playing pretty good on defense and has shot well too. He's moving better then I thought he would

Why so few minutes for Matt Carroll tonight?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

BK out for the rest of the game with a strained groin

54-43 Bobcats 2 min left in the 2nd


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Doesn't seem to be too many Duke fans in the arena after that airball


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Halftime 62-49 Bobcats

4 players in double figures already


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I missed most of the second quarter.My brother in law called while I was in the kitchen making a bowl of ice cream and he talked until half of it melted.Of course he had something important to talk about so that's just the way it is


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn...We're going to squander some ping pong balls if we aren't careful here.God knows the Bucks can't seem to get it together.Toronto is beating them 34-19 right now.

I haven't watched more than a couple Magic games.I can't believe how bad their guards are playing.I think I'd let Grant Hill play the point since noone else seems capable.Four fouls on Brezec I think


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> I missed most of the second quarter.My brother in law called while I was in the kitchen making a bowl of ice cream and he talked until half of it melted.Of course he had something important to talk about so that's just the way it is


lol that's just the way it is

We're playing really well tonight but Howard still isn't getting very many touches

70-56 'Cats


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

****...that one was on May


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I hadn't checked in awhile but that Toronto pick must be pretty deep by now


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think it was 20th the last time I looked at NBAdraft.net's mockdraft.It's kind of greedy,but I'd love to have it closer to 16...I think I read it was top 15 protected rather than just lottery protect.

Looks like Orlando is trying to make a run...Gerald got in too close and got swatted....15 for DA?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

He's been strokin it from deep but that was a great finish


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Nelson is really playing bad I would imagine Magic fans cringe every time he puts up a shot

Morrison with the deeeep 3

86-68 Bobcats 3 min left in the 3rd


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

95-77 Bobcats at the end of the 3rd

We are really filling it up. 5 players in double figures.

DA with 20/8/5


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Gerald for 3 he's perfect from 3, 3-3

Leads stretching 100-79

Gerald just picked up a T


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think I'd bench Nelson and give Travis Diener a shot if I were coaching Orlando.I don't know how good a point he is,but I know he is a lot more willing to pass the ball.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Brian Hill must have a computer on the bench lookin up bbb.net

Diener checks in


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Odd to be bored with a bobcats game because we're blowing someone out


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

then they get back to within 13 just so I wouldn't lose interest


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, another 3 for Gerald

14 point lead 104-90


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't remember the last time we got a really good performance from Brezec.He's done a great job on D tonight(aided by the Magic guards disinteret in feeding the bigs)...Another fine defensive play and dunks on the other end....Ha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Primo gets the big block!! and follows with a nice finish

108-94 Bobcats 3 min left


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.nbadraft.net/ has the toronto pick at 21 right now.They have us taking Rudy Fernandez a shooting guard from Spain.I sort of like that idea,but the guy is making great money in Spain and he's close to a National hero over there so we might not get hiim to come over.

Gerald if you're going to foul the big guy do a better job than that...And don't act like you didn't do that weak **** either.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Seems to be exactly what we need from that 2 but I've never seen him so I have no idea what I'm talking about. I've liked what I've seenfrom Marcus Williams he'll probably be gone by our pick though

112-100 Bobcats 52 seconds left

This one's probably over barring an unexpected comeback


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Brezec got all the way to the last 30 seconds of the game,contributes mightily and doesn't get DQ'ed...He could make himself a lot of money if he could play like this down the stretch and show people that he's better than he played most of the season.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

6 players in double figures tonight

118-109 win

Can't lose 'em all but we had 2 games on Milwaukee so it should be alright


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

afraid not...they been losing too and if they don't come back on the Raptors it'll be a tie at 23-41.Of course we're lucky that the Hawks and Sixers have really gotten hot...Heck the SIxers aren't that far out of the playoffs because they've won seven straight.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Toronto is up ten going into the fourth quarter


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn good call that sucks Toronto won 108-93. I guess we're tied now but we play them sometime this week I believe


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Apparently there was a lot of stuff going on in that Raps-Bucks game....Sounds like the natives are pretty restless in Milwaukee Link to raptors forum

I looked at the box and evidently Stotts only played six players substantial minutes and Villanueva playing only ten minutes for some reason.Mo Williams,Michael Redd and CHarlie Bell all played over 43 minutes....That seems awfully strange to me


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and this bobcats win helps the knicks as well


----------

